# Comfort of Selling audio on Craigslist?



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Guys - Just out of curiosity how comfortable are you with selling audio equipment through craigslist and the strangers that inquiry about wanting to demo or listen before buying, which means you'll need to invite these strangers into your casa prior for them cashing up for it?

The reason why I am asking is I am planning here shortly in a few weeks slowly selling off my audio gear and considering craigslist. Most of the stuff now that I am selling would be costly to ship (subwoofers / AVR's ect) plus I do not have the boxes / packing material. So shipping them is out. 

Another concern I have is my wife been reading a lot of horror stories w/ folks getting robbed or killed over buying stuff through craigslist. 

Example: 
* Folks were selling pure breed pups on CL. The CL buyers came over and point blank pulled a gun and robbed them for the pure breed pups. http://www.nbc12.com/story/27603225/armed-suspects-respond-to-craigslist-ad-steal-6-puppies

* Someone selling a PS4 at a public parking lot, there individual that was planning to buy this PS4 in a public parking lot had cash, the sellers had no PS4, the buyer got robbed of his money. http://dailycaller.com/2014/09/18/sixteen-year-old-girl-kills-atlanta-man-over-playstation-4/

* Two days ago in a small town in Colorado a pregnant lady was heading to CL sellers house to buy baby clothes. the CL seller stabbed the pregnant lady and cut out the 7 month old fetus, baby didn't live. http://news.yahoo.com/woman-accused-cutting-baby-pregnant-womans-womb-085622311.html

* Old couple looking to buy an 60's mustang and meet the buyer. Buyers found murdered (http://crimefeed.com/2015/01/police...le-shot-head-answering-craigslist-ad-georgia/) 

-------

With these true stories comes to mind, my wife is more cautious than me as I come off very humble. I am a CHL owner (just fyi). I do and willing to carry my handgun if this is a good idea (I have conceal holster).
Flat out though even though my wife knows with the security of me on all this training, she does not feel nor wants anyone even to know where we live or come into our residence when I start selling off my audio equipment / furniture. 
I did consider using the garage at least for the furniture staging. But i am thinking it maybe hard to sell audio equipment on CL due to folks wanting to hear it (of if that is the tactic). I guess I could offer a guarantee that my stuff works if they buy it, but not sure if that would secure a deal. Or maybe unhook my avr and install it in the garage (but not sure due to wife). oh....

What is your thoughts for the CL experienced sellers on here, any tips? :dumbcrazy:


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

While those situations you referenced are tragic, I think they're far from representative. Yes, there will always be some risk when dealing with the public and precautions should be taken (try to meet in a public place, try to have someone with you, etc.), the vast majority of transactions will be safe. I've bought and sold a few things, all without incident and I've not personally known anyone who has had a problem. There are also alternatives: after market packaging, original packaging ordered from the manufacturer (with the buyer covering shipping), and even there you can get burned, so there's no such thing as a risk free situation. Best of luck!


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

Got a couple of buddies you can invite over when somebody comes to look? My buddy invites at least one of us over when he sells gear on CL. He lets them in the house. I wouldn't.
I think your garage idea is a pretty good one. Demo stuff there if they want.
I have been holding off selling an amp on CL for the same reason. I hate the hassle and worry about the possible whacko that shows up.
I posted a car exhaust on CL and had people from 6 and 7 hours away asking if I would meet them half way with it. Gee, uh...no.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

When selling things that require someone come to my house there's always a bit of apprehension, and that's even after I've vetted them out on the phone prior. You never know what to expect, quite frankly, and it does seem as though craigslist attracts more than their fair share of lowlife characters. But as vidiot mentions, the percentage of vermin will be statistically low.

Your thoughts about staging those items in the garage is good, and one certainly worth the effort. Another deterrent is to have a bunch of your buddies there as well. Nothing eliminates a confrontation faster than an equal or greater showing of force. For the legitimate buyer that may be intimidating, but once you feel comfortable with the person (or persons) you could have your friends disburse.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nothing to be concerned about, you’re talking about a few isolated incidents out of hundreds of thousands if not millions of craigslist transactions. I’ve bought and sold lots of stuff on craigslist over the years with no issues. I’m sure there were incidents like this back in the day when we used newspaper ads for this kind of stuff. You just hear about them more now because of the internet. After all, without the internet you would have never heard about the PS4 story out of Atlanta, or the vintage Mustang story, right? 

You really have to expect that anyone buying wants to make sure the item works before they give you their money (unfortunately, your personal guarantee is only useful to people who know you). You’d expect the same courtesy if you were buying the gear, wouldn’t you (would you except a stranger’s personal guarantee)? 

I’ve tried out everything I’ve ever bought before I handed over my money, except once for a receiver. The seller had already put his new one in his system and just had the old one boxed up and ready to go. He lived in a nice neighborhood so I didn’t figure there’d be any problems, but I was kicking myself later. Fortunately it worked fine, but if it hadn’t I would’ve had no recourse. Bottom line, I’ll never do that again.

A little common sense precaution never hurts. The pregnant woman story is especially tragic, but why on earth did she go to a stranger’s house alone??? 

For added security, as Jman mentioned you could arrange to have a neighbor or two to “drop by” when the buyer arrives (safety in numbers, right?) And/or, get one of them (or someone else in the house – wife, child) to discretely take some pictures of their car while the buyer is occupied inside with you (make sure the license plate is shown). 

Another alternative would be to rent a storage unit to stage and demo the gear (naturally, it would have to have power available). Naturally you’d have to be selling enough gear to make it worth the expense. And of course, this only keeps the seller from knowing where you live, but not from killing you and stealing your pure-breed pups – um, gear. Again, safety in numbers – bring a friend with you.

Also, accept no bills larger than a $20. I once had a seller who claimed he’d been passed counterfeit money!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have a 17 yr old son, so I will just make sure he's available when I have anyone comes over and I will go on ahead a stage my items for sale though our garage.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Also, accept no bills larger than a $20. I once had a seller who claimed he’d been passed counterfeit money!
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I had a crazy story once about this. I sold something a few years back on CL and the lady looked like someone that came from the backwoods. Anyways gave me 2 $100 bills. The bills looked fake, so I asked her to follow me to 7-Eleven and the employee there tested the two $100 bills and they passed. 
I am tellin ya, these $100 bills do look fake to my eyes but at least I didnt get ripped off:rubeyes:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Thanks guys. I have a 17 yr old son, so I will just make sure he's available when I have anyone comes over and I will go on ahead a stage my items for sale though our garage.


It's your call, of course, but me personally I'd rather leave my kids out of it. Just in case. Besides, unless he's the size of the Governator I don't know how much of a deterrent a teenager would be.


----------



## Brendos (Mar 21, 2015)

For the most part people are still fairly decent.
Recently had a neighbor selling cars on a regular basis on C.L.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

theJman said:


> It's your call, of course, but me personally I'd rather leave my kids out of it. Just in case. Besides, unless he's the size of the Governator I don't know how much of a deterrent a teenager would be.


LOL!! I totally hear ya.
My son is actually taller and much more fit than I. People think we're brothers (yea I look young, but I doubt I pass for 17 yrs old, but wish I moved like I did when I was 17!!).


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Of course you could also try a pawn shop! :whistling:


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

In the past month or so I've sold a Harley Davidson, a bunch of parts, a roll top desk, and 2 Polk subwoofers. I've also listed 5-6 pieces of audio gear and now have my previous HT set-up listed. I bet I've had no less than 15 scammers send messages. Some appear legit but if you just stay alert, stay true to selling local and cash only, you'll be fine. Had my HT sold and the guy backed out the day he was to pick it up, he was local and had cash so sometimes it just doesn't work out. When I was selling the roll top, she wanted to see it first and it was too heavy to load up and meet somewhere, so after a couple of calls and getting her information, I allowed them to come see it. The audio gear, I treat it just like ebay or audiogon, described with detail, as is and delivered sight unseen but with a doa guarantee. I've bought a lot of nice gear off ebay sight unseen, always had a return option. With that being said, doubt I'd buy a set of Martin Logan Summits without seeing/hearing them first. People coming to the house never makes me completely comfortable but there are steps you can take to reduce the risk. CL can be a pain due to all the scams but it can be effective. Good luck.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Guys - Just out of curiosity how comfortable are you with selling audio equipment through craigslist and the strangers that inquiry about wanting to demo or listen before buying, which means you'll need to invite these strangers into your casa prior for them cashing up for it?


I have sold a few pieces of audio gear on Craigslist. My practice is to never allow anyone inside my house. When they show up, I bring the gear out and complete the transaction in my yard.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

And they actually hand over their money having no idea if it actually works?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> And they actually hand over their money having no idea if it actually works?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Well I guess the buyer knows where ya live if they need to come back and say something. I guess that could work. Either way the garage idea works for me. Thanks all.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> And they actually hand over their money having no idea if it actually works?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Yes, its no different from selling on eBay or Audiogon. I have purchased gear like that - met the seller at the door to his building and transacted business.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

A few years ago I had someone that wanted to buy from me at 10pm at night... I was a little leery, plus my wife thought it was a bad idea, so i told him to meet me at In N Out Burgers. I went there and backed up into a parking space that was in full view of anyone in there (I also brought my 9mm, just in case). The guy showed up looked at my stuff and gave me the cash. 

Last time I sold Audio Equipment, I was in the middle of upgrading to my HT. I told the guy I had no stereo any more, and he needed to bring something to test it with (I wasn't about to take him into the HT, and let him see what I had). He showed up and tested the speakers, paid me cash and left.

Now a friend of mine was buying a car, and he met up in a public place and got robbed of over $3k. 

What I prefer to do when I sell is not to have them pick it up at my house if possible, and if it is an expensive item that they don't need to test... Meet at the Police Dept. Better safe than sorry. :T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought a car of CL about 8 months ago. When we drove out to meet the person that was about an hour away from me the neighborhood was sketchy and I was thinking I would just forget it and my wife thought the same. Well I decided to go ahead with it but it was a little tense as I sat there counting out the money with not only the guy who was selling the car but 2 of his friends. In the end he was very nice and I got a good deal so it worked out but when something like that happens your mind just races with thoughts of what you hear about in the news so it can be a little unnerving.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Glen B said:


> Yes, its no different from selling on eBay or Audiogon.


Of coursed it is. 

I don’t know about Audiogon, but if you have a problem with something on ebay you can file a complaint with ebay and you WILL get your money back. They will make sure of it. With a private transaction like CL where there is no disinterested third party governing the trade, if the buyer finds a problem and the seller is uncooperative, he has no recourse but the courts, which is a huge hassle.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Can't say I've engaged in any big-ticket sales online, but I have dabbled in CD's and LP's. Sometimes these were considered "rare" selections (only to me--haha), but I always research the sites & sellers first. LP's are obviously more risky for quality issues, but my selections have always been as the seller advertised. I'd expect to get a few lemons if my online buying habits took an upswing.

What's ebay? :dumbcrazy:
(no disrespect... I just don't have the stomach for the feeding frenzy that starts as the end of auctions draw near).


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is an example of a FB sale gone wrong... https://www.facebook.com/FresnoPoli...16626030006/10155338029560006/?type=1&theater

Be careful, and be safe. :T


----------

